# Είναι σωστή η έκφραση "έτσι κι αλλιώς";



## Alexinho25 (Mar 13, 2016)

Επειδη εψαξα στο google και δεν βρηκα καποια σελιδα που να ασχολειται με αυτη τη φραση, ειπα να ρωτησω εδω, μιας και το συζητουσα με εναν φιλο μου σημερα.

Γιατι καποιοι το "ουτως ή αλλως" το μεταφραζουν "ετσι κι αλλιως";;
Το "και" ειναι το αντιθετο του "ή"!
ΠΟΥ το βρηκαν το "και" και το βαλανε εκει μεσα;;;
Ακομα και αν εγινε λαθος στη μεταφραση, θελει τοσο μυαλο για να καταλαβει καποιος οτι αλλαζει εντελως το νοημα με το "και" μεσα;;

Το νοημα του "ουτως ή αλλως" ειναι "ειτε με τον ενα τροπο, ειτε με τον αλλον" ή "ειτε ισχυει ετσι, ειτε ισχυει αλλιως".
Δηλαδη το "ή" εχει σχεση με το "ειτε...ειτε".
Αν βγαλεις το "ή" και βαλεις το "και", το προηγουμενο νοημα εξαφανιζεται εντελως.

Απο κει και περα, μπορουμε να συζητησουμε τι ακριβως μπορει να σημαινει το "ετσι κι αλλιως".
Εγω μονο ενα νοημα βγαζω απο αυτο.
Οτι κατι μπορει να ισχυει με πανω απο 2 τροπους.
Π.χ. "Αυτη η εξισωση λυνεται ετσι κι αλλιως." = Λυνεται με τον ταδε τροπο και με (τον) αλλον τροπο, δηλαδη λυνεται ΚΑΙ με τους 2 (ή παραπανω).
Ενω αν πεις...
"Αυτη η εξισωση λυνεται ετσι ή αλλιως." = Ειτε με τον ενα τροπο, ειτε με τον αλλον, το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι η εξισωση λυνεται.

Βλεπετε οτι τα 2 νοηματα ειναι διαφορετικα;;


Πειτε μου σας παρακαλω αν κανω κατι λαθος, γιατι οταν συζηταω τετοια πραγματα με καποιους με τρελαινουν.


----------



## sarant (Mar 13, 2016)

Στα δικά μου τ' αυτιά, αλλά και με βάση τα λεξικά, το "έτσι κι αλλιώς" είναι συνώνυμο του "ούτως ή άλλως". Και τα δυο σημαίνουν "οπωσδήποτε", "όπως και να έχει το πράγμα". 
Το "έτσι κι αλλιώς" σημαίνει ότι κάτι θα γίνει _είτε_ έτσι _είτε_ αλλιώς. Έτσι κι αλλιώς, μια μέρα όλοι θα πεθάνουμε.


----------



## rogne (Mar 14, 2016)

Alexinho25 said:


> Πειτε μου σας παρακαλω αν κανω κατι λαθος, γιατι οταν συζηταω τετοια πραγματα με καποιους με τρελαινουν.



Το, ας πούμε, λάθος που κάνεις είναι ότι καταλαβαίνεις τη γλώσσα σαν σκληρή και στενή γραμματική ("το _και_ είναι το αντίθετο του _ή_"). Δεν πάει έτσι όμως. Άσε που αν αρχίσεις να βάζεις διαζευκτικά σε τέτοιες φράσεις, πώς θ' αντέξει μετά τ' αγριολούλουδο; _Είτε _χιονίζει _είτε _βρέχει; Δεν αντέχει έτσι (ο στίχος)!


----------



## Alexinho25 (Mar 14, 2016)

Τωρα που το σκεφτηκα περισσοτερο, τελικα μπορει να βγει το ιδιο νοημα, αλλα μονο αν μεταφραζεις το "ετσι κι αλλιως" σε "και στην μια περιπτωση και στην αλλη", οπου τονιζεις οτι και οι 2 τροποι θα σου δωσουν το ιδιο αποτελεσμα.
Αν θες ομως να τονισεις περισσοτερο το αποτελεσμα και λιγοτερο ποιον τροπο θα διαλεξεις (γιατι ισως να μην ξερεις αν και οι 2 τροποι ή μονο ενας απο αυτους θα δωσουν το συγκεκριμενο αποτελεσμα), πιστευω ειναι σωστοτερο το "ετσι ή αλλιως".
Και γενικα στο μυαλο μου το "ουτως ή αλλως" τονιζει περισσοτερο το αποτελεσμα.

Παντως η απορια μου παραμενει...
Οταν μετεφρασαν το "ουτως ή αλλως", που το βρηκαν το "και";;
Γιατι αν ειναι ακριβως τα ιδια, τοτε μπορουμε να λεμε και "ουτως κι αλλως".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Mar 14, 2016)

Επίσης, μη θεωρείς (αν το κάνεις) ότι κάποιος «μετέφρασε» το «ούτως ή άλλως» σε «έτσι κι αλλιώς» και είπε: «Από τώρα θα το λέμε έτσι και όχι αλλιώς!».

Τα πράγματα δεν γίνονται όμως έτσι, απλά. Αν το ψάξεις, θα δεις ότι πολλές φορές λέμε «*και έτσι και αλλιώς*» και άλλοτε λέμε *είτε έτσι, είτε αλλιώς* για να βεβαιωθούμε ότι γίνεται κατανοητή η βεβαιότητά μας. Μετά, σκέψου και ότι η γλώσσα αλλάζει πρώτα προφορικά. Μπορεί στην αρχή κάποιοι να έλεγαν πραγματικά «έτσι ή αλλιώς» αλλά αν το πεις γρήγορα θα καταλάβεις ότι ακούγεται «έτσι ι αλλιώς» και το μπέρδεμα είναι εύκολο. (Παρενθετικά, το άλλως δεν έγινε αλλιώς με τη μία. Αν ψάξεις βιβλία π.χ. εκατό χρόνων θα δεις ότι ακόμα και τότε χρησιμοποιούσαν το επίσης αρχαίο «αλλέως» (π.χ. στη φράση _αλλέως πως_). Τέλος, οι λέξεις (και οι φράσεις) αλλάζουν σημασία με τον χρόνο.)

Επίσης, να σου δώσω για σκέψη άλλη μια παράμετρο. Σήμερα στα ελληνικά δεν χρησιμοποιούμε το ούτως παρά μόνο όπου έχει μείνει σαν απολίθωμα (π.χ. στο ούτως ώστε). Δεν είναι ισοδύναμο με το έτσι, δεν ανήκει στο καθημερινό μας λεξιλόγιο. Πιστεύω λοιπόν ότι όταν κάποιος χρησιμοποιεί το επίσης απολίθωμα _ούτως ή άλλως_ πολλές φορές το κάνει ίσως, σε μια ειρωνεία της γλωσσικής εξέλιξης, μεταφράζοντας το _έτσι κι αλλιώς_. Σαν φράση ολόκληρη, όχι λέξη προς λέξη και νοηματικά.


Και καλωσόρισες και να μη διστάζεις να μας ρωτάς ό,τι γλωσσικό σε απασχολεί. :)


----------



## nickel (Mar 14, 2016)

Και όπως είπε και ο rogne, μην προσπαθείτε, *ντε και καλά*, να ερμηνεύσετε τη γλώσσα με άτεγκτη λογική. Ή καλύτερα: Μπορεί να υπάρχει άτεγκτη λογική, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα εκεί που την ψάχνουμε.

Ένα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο: το Λεξικογραφικό Δελτίο της Ακαδημίας Αθηνών καταγράφει την έκφραση «έτσι κι αλλιώς» στο τεύχος 7-8 του 1955:

https://www.google.com/search?q=""έ...rce=lnt&tbs=cdr:1,cd_min:,cd_max:1990&tbm=bks


Καλωσόρισες, Alexinho25.


----------



## Alexinho25 (Mar 14, 2016)

Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις.

Παντως οπως ειπε ο drsiebenmal, πιθανοτατα στην αρχη να λεγανε "ετσι ή αλλιως" και απο κεκτημενη ταχυτητα το "ή" να εγινε "κι".
Γενικα σε καποιες φρασεις προσπαθω να αναλυω μια μια λεξη για να βγαλω το νοημα τους και προσωπικα δεν μου ταιριαζει το "και" οσο το "ή" σε αυτη την περιπτωση. Στα αυτια σε καποιες περιπτωσεις ειναι σαν να τονιζει αλλο με το "και" και αλλο με το "ή".

Τελοσπαντων, αυτα ειχα να πω.
Αν θελει καποιος να προσθεσει κατι, καλως.


----------



## Hellegennes (Mar 14, 2016)

Αναλογίσου ότι οι ακόλουθες φράσεις είναι ισοδύναμες:

Η άσκηση λύνεται είτε με τον έναν τρόπο είτε με τον άλλον
Η άσκηση λύνεται με τον Α τρόπο ή με τον Β
Η άσκηση λύνεται και με τον έναν τρόπο και με τον άλλον
Η άσκηση λύνεται με καθέναν απ' τους δύο τρόπους
Η άσκηση λύνεται και με τους δυο τρόπους

Στην γλώσσα των μαθηματικών, όλα αυτά συμβολίζονται με τον λογικό τελεστή OR.

Ίδια αντιστοιχία έχουν τα αγγλικά "both ways" και "either way", με την διαφορά ότι μπορεί να χρησιμοποιούνται σε διαφορετικά κόντεξτ. Δες και τις παρακάτω ισοδυναμίες:

Lose-lose situation = you lose either way = you lose both ways.


----------

